# Solved: Windows mobile storage space?



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

I have no clue what's happening to my storage space on my phone. I put anything I get on my storage card, so everything on the phones main storage is what it came with. A few weeks ago, I started getting a message saying I'm running low on free space. Then just yesterday, I started getting a message every few minutes saying my phone is critically low on storage space. 

Since I'm storing everything on my storage card, how am i losing space on my phones main storage? I've gone through file viewer and searched for big files and couldn't find anything. And there's still over a gig left on my storage card. Any ideas what could be eating up the space?


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Okay, I figured it out. Turns out it was all the junk IE was keeping, cleared history and saved files and it runs fine now.

If anyone else wants to do this, open up IE then go Menu -> Tools -> Options, then under the Memory tab, click Delete Files and/or Clear History


----------

